# Anxiety & car sickness



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,
My 5 month old Samson has terrible seperation anxeity. I have tried all the traditional training, feeding in his crate, ignoring him until later he calms down, really good bone he loves,and I still come home to his legs and feet soaking wet from drool. Since its gotten a little cooler I also want to start taking him more places and I noticed, though he doesnt whine or bark in the car he drools quite a bit and has thrown up a few times. Is this anxiety too? I talked to his vet and she said she could give him meds but I would rather do it naturally if possible. Any ideas?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't speak to the seperation anxiety, but have some advice on the car. Our 5 month old also hated the car at first and used to get motion sickness. The sickness fed into the stress, which fed into the sickness. 

We started by just sitting in the car, then just doing a small drive around the block. We then started going short distances to fun places that he liked, like the dog park, or hiking trails. He slowly could last longer and longer. Whereas I usually would have given treats as well, because of the vomiting, I just found toys that he REALLY loved and made them car only toys so that the car was super exciting.

We ended up returning our car and buying a truck, and it was as though this vehicle had none of the previous associations as the other one, and he really does much better in the truck now than he ever did in our car. He actually loves getting into the truck now. So if you have access to a different vehicle, you could also try that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

First: I'm still figuring things out so take anything I say with a warehouse full of salt.

In regard to the separation anxiety: Seems to me that he is 5 months old so being left alone is probably not his idea of a good time. I'd be willing to be he'll grow out of it by the time he is a year old.
I have a huge advantage here in that we have 3 dogs in the house. So the older Boxers play baby sitter to our 8 month old. He doesn't like it when I have to leave the house (I'm also insanely lucky that I do most of my work from here), but he and Hawk just play around while I'm gone.

The car stuff: what Chantald said. My dogs go everywhere with me that I can take them. Too bad my clients don't have dog friendly work places. When I take my daughter to school the dogs ride along. If I go out to grab lunch, the dogs ride along. If I go to PetSmart the dogs ride along. It's just what we do. Do the same for your puppy. As Chantald said: start small. A quick ride around the block, a drive to a fun walking trail, a drive to Rudy with the great smells that offers along with some brisket for a treat....
My only disagreement with Chantald is that I avoid dog parks. Most people don't invest the effort in to their dogs or learn to properly control them. I avoid exposing my dogs to that environment.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> My only disagreement with Chantald is that I avoid dog parks. Most people don't invest the effort in to their dogs or learn to properly control them. I avoid exposing my dogs to that environment.


I'm starting to feel this way more and more. I watch my guy like a hawk when were at the dog park and split up interactions I don't think are appropriate. In our community, there are a lot of good owners who do the same. But there are also a lot of people who just go there to socialize with other dog owners who can't seem to understand why I'm paying more attention to my dog than them. 

I have a friend with a poorly trained jack russell terrier, and while my Thor is really gentle, this little dog is a bully so I wasn't surprised when I got a text message saying her dog was attacked at the dog park. So yeah, I'm starting to rethink the dog park myself haha.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

As far as car sickness goes, my dogs never have had it, but I still get it. It was the worst when I was pregnant and I found nibbling on a Saltine cracker helped. So maybe give a mild, easy to digest snack before and during the car ride?


----------



## lindsay1126 (May 18, 2013)

The weird part is if he can go with me he always does. He has never got carsick. Even when we took him on a road trip going down the Oregon coast, he never once got sick. Then once it got so hot he had to stop going with me everywhere unless I wasn't getting out of the car. Then out of no where on the way to the vet he threw up 2x. I thought it had to be a fluke, but it has happened 2 more times. I noticed before he threw up last time all the drool, which is the same thing he does in his cage when we are gone. I am a stay at home mom, so I am here with him most of the time but whenever I have to leave he absolutely freaks out. Thanks for all the advise, any more input is welcome.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't read this, but Whole Dog Journal generally has good suggestions. This is an $8.95 download E-Article: https://secure.whole-dog-journal.co...l&t=T_TL_P&s=P_SeparationAnxiety091613#ebooks

Also, for herbals and homeopathic's:
Fear & Stress (Homeopathic): "To aid in the desensitization process a remedy called Fear / Stress is wonderful. This homeopathic remedy also contains flower essences which work on the mental aspects of the animal. Dogs who have fears, tend to be nervous, experience panic, or simply become stressed, will benefit as this remedy can be used as often as needed." at NaturalRearing.com :: Loading Website...

Prof. Complementary Health Formulas (Herbal) - *Tranquil Complex* 60c 
*Price:* $17.00
*Ingredients:*
Brain tissue (lyophilized) 200 mg Passion flower (Passiflora incarnata) 200 mg Valerian (Valeriana officinalis) 100 mg Vitamin C (L-ascorbic acid) 75 mg Niacinamide 50 mg Magnesium (aspartate) 25 mg Niacin (vitamin B3) 25 mg Pyridoxine (HCL) (vitamin B6) 25 mg 5-HTP 20 mg Riboflavin (vitamin B2) 10 mg Kava (Piper methysticum) 10 mg Zinc (amino acid chelate) 5 mg Chromium (GTF-niacin glutathione) 25 mcg

FROM: http://www.covenanthealthproducts.com/Prof-Complementary-Health-Formulas--Tranquil-Complex-60c_p_10606.html 
or http://www.pureformulas.com/tranquil-complex-60-capsules-by-professional-formulas.html#sthash.KC2vKQKh.dpbs 

NutriCalm (herbal) was developed for dogs: http://www.rxvitamins.com/Resources/...20-%202012.pdf
CLINICAL APPLICATIONS:
NutriCalm for Dogs was designed to help enhance serotonin dependent behavior in dogs. Animals with a range of behavior issues, such as thunderphobia, hyperactivity, nervousness, fear of travel, fear of vet’s office, psychogenic dermatitis, hair pulling, excessive licking and psychogenic diarrhea will benefit from the use of this formula. This formula has found itself to be very useful as an adjunct to behavior modification therapy.
NutriCalm for Dogs can also be very helpful with short term anxiety situations such as travel by car or plane, trips to the vets, the groomers, and other social situations where the animal’s anxiety can pose a problem.
http://www.amazon.com/Rx-Vitamins-For-Pets-NutriCalm/dp/B007O11SVI
CLINICAL APPLICATIONS:
NutriCalm for Dogs was designed to help enhance serotonin dependent behavior in dogs. Animals with a range of behavior issues, such as thunderphobia, hyperactivity, nervousness, fear of travel, fear of vet’s office, psychogenic dermatitis, hair pulling, excessive licking and psychogenic diarrhea will benefit from the use of this formula. This formula has found itself to be very useful as an adjunct to behavior modification therapy.
NutriCalm for Dogs can also be very helpful with short term anxiety situations such as travel by car or plane, trips to the vets, the groomers, and other social situations where the animal’s anxiety can pose a problem. 



 (be aware there are other products called "Nutri Calm" which are NOT the same)


Hope this helps your baby!
Moms


----------

